# Server+Client



## Impoleon1111 (4. Jul 2014)

Bitte würde sich jmd. die Zeit nehmen mir einen Client + Server schreiben oder mir sagen wie es geht den meine funkt. nie...:rtfm:


----------



## Anti-Banane (4. Jul 2014)

dir soll das also jemand schreiben ? öhm ... ich würde ja auch die job-börse verweisen ... aber die gibts hier scheinbar nicht mehr

ansonsten : google kaputt ? noch nie was von sufu gehört ? mal lieber fehler posten statt fertig-krams haben zu wollen ? ... sorry ... aber mit NULL eigeneinitiative wirst du hier sicher nur maximale ablehnung stoßen

wir sind gern bereit bei problemen zu helfen ... aber nicht um deinen job zu machen


----------



## JavaMeister (5. Jul 2014)

Besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben können.


----------



## Anti-Banane (7. Jul 2014)

Spoiler: ...



[OT]besten dank für die blumen ... aber wer mit so ner anfrage hier reinkommt hat das prinzip dieses forums nicht verstanden und hat (zumindest meiner meinung nach) nichts weiter als n hinweis verdient welche anderen möglichkeiten es gibt wenn man nicht bereit oder schlicht nicht in der lage dazu ist sich einfach mal hinzusetzen, grundlagen zu lernen und einfach mal anzufangen ...

wie gesagt : hilfe kommt gern bei konkreten fragen zu konkreten problemen ...

... aber wer einfach nur unfähig ist google richtig zu nutzen und es dafür nutzt das nächst schlechteste forum zu finden statt eine anwort auf die eigentliche fragen ... der hat für mich weder was am rechner und schon garnichts im internet verloren ... mal zu schweigen vom gedanken "ich will programmieren"


aber über dieses thema hab ich mich hier ja schon oft genug ausgelassen weshalb ich auch schon so den einen oder anderen ban hab ...
(und das obowhl ich auch mal den hinweis brachte : dank proxies und trash-mail nützt es letzten endes alles nichts)[/OT]


----------

